# Payslips and bank statements for old employer



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello Friends,

In this forum I saw, for one of the person CO asked last 10 years payslips and bank statement - i.e. atleast 2 

payslips per year for an employer with valid bank statement!



but it is very hard to show right? In my case, I have worked for 3 employers: -


ZZZ(5.6 yrs) / YYY(7 months) / XXX (1.10 yrs) - I have all payslips and bank statements for ZZZ and YYY companies, 

but for XXX company, I don't have any single payslip or bank statements with me, I only have offer and experience letters with me and also XXX company got closed long back(no operations as of now).

Kindly help me with this regards. Thank you.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi alapatna, 

surely you must have obtained a reference letter or statutory declaration for your skills assessment form company XXX? If so, you could ask them to issue copies of the payslips or some other proof of income. 

Second, contact your bank manager if they can provide statements that far back. 

Tax return documents are another alternative that is often accepted by DIAC, especially for cases where the salary was paid in cash. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## h3rdna (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm in the same boat..can't DIAC just call the employer to verify?


----------



## smahesh202 (Jan 27, 2013)

h3rdna said:


> I'm in the same boat..can't DIAC just call the employer to verify?


Yes they would do that eventually if you are not able to produce these documents. These documents makes your case stronger and job easier for CO.


----------



## h3rdna (Mar 23, 2013)

smahesh202 said:


> Yes they would do that eventually if you are not able to produce these documents. These documents makes your case stronger and job easier for CO.


OK great since I have next to zero documentation from everything before 2009


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi alapatna,
> 
> surely you must have obtained a reference letter or statutory declaration for your skills assessment form company XXX? If so, you could ask them to issue copies of the payslips or some other proof of income.
> 
> ...


 Hi Monika, Thanks for replying - XXX company was closed long back and I have got only offer and experience letters with me. Now I can't get the payslips as their operations are closed. secondly I don't have bank statements and Tax returns for that particular employer. What I can do is my XXX company boss is having another company/business and I can contact him, but what help can I get from him? kindly advise.

Do he needs to declare any statutory declaration or it can be done by me?

Best Regards,
Naresh


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Naresh, 

a statutory declaration from your previous boss would be a good idea. His contact information should show clearly on the letter and also information about the company (registration, when it closed etc.). Naturally, a detailed break-down of your salary is also important. He should be ready for verification calls, too. 

While you are talking to your boss also ask if s/he has some records about your salary payments. In most countries company records (including pay roll data) must be kept on record for multiple years (8-10), if only for tax purposes. Ask if he can dig some documentation up for you. 

Self-declarations are a weak form of evidence. Try to get a 3rd party (or government body) to confirm your claims, otherwise the CO is well within her/his rights to not consider this work period. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

*EOI/DIAC Payslips requirements*



espresso said:


> Hi alapatna,
> 
> surely you must have obtained a reference letter or statutory declaration for your skills assessment form company XXX? If so, you could ask them to issue copies of the payslips or some other proof of income.
> 
> ...


I have a quick question Espresso (or anyone else with valid information). For the payslips from previous employment, how many are you supposed to provide and for what periods? can they be random payslips falling in periods when i was employed by them or they have to be specific periods. Also wanted to find out if the company issues e-payslips, could I simply print these out and send them to DIAC or they would need some form of certifying? thanks in advance


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi blessngwe05, 

you are applying electronically, right? E-Payslips are great, just print them to PDF and attach them in the eVisa system. 

W.r.t. how many payslips you need: There are no definite guidelines. I submitted every single one I could find (= overkill ) but I'd say at least 1-2 per year plus the first and last payslip of the employment period. If you can also get bank statements and/or tax return documents you should definitely be fine with that number. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## r00ckst4r (Oct 1, 2013)

I think employers have to keep the records for certain number of years for TAX purposes. Not sure if its 5 or 10.


----------



## blessngwe05 (Sep 7, 2013)

blessngwe05 said:


> I have a quick question Espresso (or anyone else with valid information). For the payslips from previous employment, how many are you supposed to provide and for what periods? can they be random payslips falling in periods when i was employed by them or they have to be specific periods. Also wanted to find out if the company issues e-payslips, could I simply print these out and send them to DIAC or they would need some form of certifying? thanks in advance


Thanks a million Espresso. I am much obliged. So I guess there isn't any need to get the payslips signed by company before uploading to e-visa application system? Also wanted to find out what the contents of a statutory declaration are. I'm thinking I could ask my boss to prepare one for me to attach to the e-visa system as well. Really wanna enhance my chances. Great for you that you're done with this process. hope to be joining you early next year. Cheers


----------



## WanderBug (Sep 20, 2015)

I dont have my payslips from the previous company. But i have the appointment letter, certificates from the company, promotion letters, all the form 16s and the resignation letter. Payslips are still needed?


----------



## Abhayks (Sep 15, 2015)

Same question here. I don't have payslips, just too lazy to keep them. Though right now I'm in Australia and have payslips for last 2 companies. 

WanderBug,
How did you get a PCC without an Invite ? Also Health check booked ?


----------



## sachin_noida (Nov 3, 2014)

Friends,

Does CO asks for Bank Statements? In document checklist on DIAC site, bank statements are not mentioned.

If she asks for it, does she ask like last 5 years full statement or for few months each year?


Please let me know. 

261311|IELTS - 0Points|EOI (60 points) - 01-MAY-15|Invite - 07-SEP-15|Visa - ??


----------



## WanderBug (Sep 20, 2015)

Abhayks said:


> Same question here. I don't have payslips, just too lazy to keep them. Though right now I'm in Australia and have payslips for last 2 companies.
> 
> WanderBug,
> How did you get a PCC without an Invite ? Also Health check booked ?


You don't need an invite to apply for PCC here. In the reason just mention it's for migrating to Australia. I got it that way. 

Health checks also you don't need an invite. You can do it beforehand and upload it in ur immiaccount. That way when the CO is assigned, he/she won't have to ask me for that and again wait. This reduces the waiting time. 

Well thats what i think anyway. Lets see what actually happens.


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

espresso


Hi there!
I was invited for skilled migration 189 visa on May 11, 2016.
I claimed 3 years work experience, from 15 Jan 2013 to till date.
But for first 5 month i.e: 15 Jan 2013 to 12 June 2013 I was paid by cash so I do not have payslip and Bank statement. All I have contract letter, work experience letter and Tax return. For remaining months I have all required documents.
Will these documents (Contract letter/Work experience/Tax return) works for me to prove that I start working from the vary date that I claimed.
Anyone here with this case. Please let me know.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi WanderBug,

Please advice me in this case.
I was invited for skilled migration 189 visa on May 11, 2016.
I claimed 3 years work experience, from 15 Jan 2013 to till date for same company.
But for first 5 month i.e: 15 Jan 2013 to 12 June 2013 I was paid by cash so I do not have payslip and Bank statement. All I have contract letter, work experience letter and Tax return. For remaining months I have all required documents.
Will these documents (Contract letter/Work experience/Tax return) works for me to prove that I start working from the vary date that I claimed.
Anyone here with this case. Please let me know.

Thanks in Advance.


----------

